# Lost: Leica Rangemaster CRF 1200 Laser Range Finder



## Sako (Oct 30, 2007)

I lost my Leica CRF 1200 Range Finder on Saturday the 3rd. It may be on the Steam Mill Canyon trail which leaves from Franklin Basin, or above the cabins on the East side of the river across from Bunchgrass, so if anyone has found it in that area PLEASE return it to me. It is black and in a black case. The case came off of my backpack belt, so I think the belt loop on the Leica's case must have torn loose. 

Anyway, it's a shot in the dark, but I thought I'd give this a shot.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Man Sako, I feel for you. I have the same rangefinder and I'd be pretty upset if I lost mine. I've got my name and number on some of my spendy stuff but not my Leica. You never know, there's lot of honest people out there that would return stuff like that. Good luck.


----------



## Sako (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks. I feel sick. I have my name/number on some things but it wasn't on that. It will be on my next one, whenever I get a chance to save up for another...

But it's probably underneath some piece of sage brush far from a trail...


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Have you tried retracing your trail? its a shot in the dark.


----------



## Sako (Oct 30, 2007)

I followed one of the tracks I had left with my GPS, though I know it's not very accurate, and it wasn't an established trail. I didn't go back up Steam Mill yet - that's next - as soon as the snow melts (hopefully this week).

Somene suggested I use a metal detector. If something isn't burried in the dirt, anyone know how much of a range they have?


----------



## shootinfool (Aug 18, 2009)

I feel for you my friend. I had the same thing happen to me on the rifle deer hunt two years ago. The only difference is that, i know where i lost it. It was lost right where i parked my truck. I left it sitting on the bed rail while i was getting the rest of my pack ready and forgot it when i left to go out hunting. I remembered it when i got to my lookout spot where i was hunting. I returned to the truck only to find two sets of 4 wheeler tracks coming up to the area where the truck was parked and footprints up the wazoo and no rangefinder to be found anywhere. It seemed as though they searched everywhere around the truck, looked in the windows of the truck and left no rock unturned in the area before they left. Needless to say, i wound up purchasing two of the same units in less than 30 days! Hope you find yours.


----------



## Sako (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the condolences. I'm considering taking a metal detector up there and covering my tracks. Needle in a haystack, but I still feel like its worth a shot....

Funny story: My brother just about lost his too. He dropped it by his truck and found it the next day, with a set of tire tracks over it! Luckily it was soft ground. Still works. Apparently Leica makes good optics - just poor cases in my opinion...


----------

